# Any drilling engineer in the house



## perry13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Please is there any drilling engineer on this forum.I am planning to come to NZ to try and get a job in order to make up points for my EOI. Please I need some links to some employers. I have been applying on oilcareers and seek but I just need some direct employer information too. Thanks for your help


----------

